

I.G.Y. (What a Beautiful World) - dsirijus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW4Tr89eMBg

======
chrisbennet
I'm not the OP but I'll try to bolster its HN relevance - it mentions
programmers. :-)

At 3:44 "A just machine to make big decisions. Programmed by fellows with
compassion and vision."

~~~
dsirijus
They always complain about lack of optimistic outlook on the future, so I gave
it a shot.

Spandex suits for everyone!

